# RecipeDB - WALLACES 90g Centennial AIPA



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (15/9/12)

WALLACES 90g Centennial AIPA  Ale - India Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes 0min hops are dry hops after fermentation has finished. Cold Condition and Polyclar for a week or 2 ( I did 2 cos work/kids got in the way). 10min hop addition is cube hops.65deg Mash for 60mins   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg BB Ale Malt    2 kg Weyermann Vienna    0.67 kg Weyermann Caramunich II       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      35 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 10mins)    30 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 0mins)    20 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 25mins)    5 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.065 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 31.7 IBU   Efficiency 71%   Alcohol 6.38%   Colour 25 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 3 days


----------



## jkmeldrum (15/9/12)

Looks like a nice recipe Wallace....how does it taste?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (15/9/12)

Molly said:


> Looks like a nice recipe Wallace....how does it taste?



Not bad at all. I'm gonna post a photo later.

EDIT: Can the mods please try and fix the like to the recipe DB in this thread, it keeps coming up with "invalid site"


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (13/10/12)

Here's the photo. (better late than never)...........


----------



## Kiwifirst (13/10/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Here's the photo. (better late than never)...........



Interesting recipe. I brew a lot of APA's and use centennial a bit in conjunction with chinook and cascade. I have made cascade only beers but never centinnial only. Would be interesting to split a beer and make a cascade brew and a centinnial brew and understand the differences in flavour between the two hops.


----------

